# **Damascus Arrowheads Give Away**



## sharpeblades (Jun 29, 2016)

Lets do a give away.Havent done one in awhile and woodys has been good to me,Ime going to give 2 of my Damascus arrow heads to 2 different people on the sat after the 4th of July .I think that's the 9th. just post up your name and i will get my wife to draw on the 9th and get it to the 2 winners.Good luck to all~
The winners are** Keebs & Frdstang90** Send me your shipping info and I will get them on the way  Congrats


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm in first!  Thanks for the generosity!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2016)

Those are nice. I am in.


----------



## JDBrown (Jun 29, 2016)

Great job sir. Thanks for the chance, I'm in


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes they are nice, drop my name in the hat and thanks.


----------



## fishin in georgia (Jun 29, 2016)

Put my name in please, and thanks for the kind offer.


----------



## Todd E (Jun 29, 2016)

Very generous. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 29, 2016)

Those look nice. As always.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm in. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 29, 2016)

J_Seph is in and thank you for a chance at some nice work.


----------



## K80Shooter (Jun 30, 2016)

Count me in. Very kind of you sir.


----------



## paulito (Jun 30, 2016)

very cool. thank you, put me in


----------



## gontaget1 (Jun 30, 2016)

Man those are awesome, "I want in," thanks!


----------



## Horns (Jun 30, 2016)

Put me in Mr. Raleigh. Those are way cool


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 30, 2016)

Very nice!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jun 30, 2016)

Count me in.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm in.


----------



## getaff (Jun 30, 2016)

I would like to enter please.  Thanks for the chance to win


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jun 30, 2016)

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## antharper (Jun 30, 2016)

Those are nice , I'd love a chance at 1 , thanks !!!


----------



## williamt (Jun 30, 2016)

Please include me your work is awesome thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## RedRyder (Jun 30, 2016)

Throw my name in the hat!!

Those are beautiful and I would be honored to own one. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Shug (Jun 30, 2016)

Please enter my name


----------



## watermedic (Jun 30, 2016)

They look awesome!!  I would wear one with pride!!


----------



## Jim Ammons (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## bhaynes (Jun 30, 2016)

Please count me in. Those are awesome!!


----------



## KingTiger (Jun 30, 2016)

In.  Very nice!


----------



## Warthawg (Jun 30, 2016)

throw me in on those, please


----------



## biker13 (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm in and thanks.


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you, Sir.  Please allow me to place my name in the hat.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Jun 30, 2016)

*Thanks*

I would love to have 1 of those!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 30, 2016)

I would like a chance in the drawing please. My son would love one of those!

Thanks you sir.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 30, 2016)

Please add me - thanks Raleigh!


----------



## oldmossyhorns (Jun 30, 2016)

Count me in, outstanding pieces as always


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 30, 2016)

Neat items ...  enter my name please...


----------



## Hoss78 (Jun 30, 2016)

Very nice of you. Count me in please.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Very nice work and gesture. Please put me in too. Thank you.


----------



## donblfihu (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm in and thanks


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 1, 2016)

Those look awesome!!!!  Thanks for the generosity and Happy Independence Day.


----------



## bristol_bound (Jul 1, 2016)

What a true gentleman!!


----------



## creekbender (Jul 1, 2016)

Count me in . Thanks for the opportunity .


----------



## fulldraw74 (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks for the opportunity and your kindness


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 1, 2016)

Nugefan ....


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 1, 2016)

My daughter would go nuts over one of those.  Please put me in as well.  Thanks!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2016)

Me too, me tooo!!  They are beautiful!!!


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jul 1, 2016)

Put me in also. Those are very nice.


----------



## HermanMerman (Jul 1, 2016)

Enter me as well, thank you.


----------



## Deerhead (Jul 1, 2016)

Deerhead would really like a chance to win some of your art.  Thanks


----------



## mtnman74 (Jul 1, 2016)

Count me in too. These are awesome. You are a true craftsman.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2016)

Very generous and put me in for the drawing.


----------



## Raylander (Jul 1, 2016)

Those are very cool. Count me in. Thanks for your kindness and generosity


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 1, 2016)

Im in. Nice gesture Mr. Raleigh.


----------



## gobbler getter (Jul 1, 2016)

In please
Thank you


----------



## scat30 (Jul 1, 2016)

great work, count me in


----------



## Buckfever (Jul 1, 2016)

Buckfever wants a chance! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## marknga (Jul 2, 2016)

Those are sweet! Throw my name in the hat... better yet pull it out of the hat!
Thanks RT.


----------



## riverbank (Jul 2, 2016)

Cool deal. I'm in !


----------



## seeker (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks for the opportunity.  Very cool items.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jul 3, 2016)

Put my name in. Thx


----------



## woco hunter (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## bowhunter59 (Jul 3, 2016)

Nice.  Count me in.


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Jul 4, 2016)

Count me in.  Thanks!


----------



## nick_o_demus (Jul 4, 2016)

Sign me up, please sir!

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## jkkj (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks for the opportunity...


----------



## beretta (Jul 5, 2016)

Count me in!!


----------



## bullgator (Jul 7, 2016)

Heck yea! Count bullgator in. Those are unique.


----------



## 2hillbillyhounds (Jul 7, 2016)

Count me in please sir, thanks


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 9, 2016)

The winners are **Keebs and Frdstang90** Send me your shipping info and I will get them on the way !!!Congrats!!!!


----------



## K80Shooter (Jul 10, 2016)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## bullgator (Jul 10, 2016)

Congrats to the winners and a very generous giveaway sir.


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 10, 2016)

Thank you so very much.  I appreciate it.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 10, 2016)

I need your name and shipping info


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 10, 2016)

Congrats to the winners!!!

I know they are going to love them!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2016)

sharpeblades said:


> The winners are **Keebs and Frdstang90** Send me your shipping info and I will get them on the way !!!Congrats!!!!


Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!
I will wear it with pride!!


----------



## riverbank (Jul 11, 2016)

Very cool.    Congrats to y'all !


----------



## kevinstan (Jul 14, 2016)

I just missed this! Those are absolutely awesome! I would love to own one. Maybe I can catch the next giveaway, or either I could purchase one? I would love to have one.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 14, 2016)

I do sell them in a necklace or key chain


----------



## Keebs (Jul 15, 2016)

Got mine in the mail yesterday & wearing it today......... Thanks Sharpblades, I love it!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 15, 2016)

Your very welcome .Hope you like it


----------

